# Hello from Tulsa, Oklahoma!



## gpsokie (May 17, 2008)

I discovered the website while I was researching smokers last weekend. Now that I bought one, I figured I would join the fun. I used a Brinkman charcoal smoker that my brother gave me for Christmas about 6 years ago. It's just me and my wife so it worked well for us. I supplemented it with a Weber Kettle for grilling. I came home form work one day this winter and saw the poor ol' Brinkman had fell over and died. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Yeah, I know it was a cheapie, but it worked great for six years.

I decided to go with an offset firebox unit and purchased the Chargriller Pro Smoker. I got the smoker assembled and seasoned yesterday. I did a brisket and chicken today. I was aware that the unit needed mods when I bought it so I performed the basic mods during assembly. It performed well with the exhaust extension, inverted SFB grate, and inverted main charcoal grate. The food was cooked in the expected time frame and it tasted wonderful. That said, I learned a lot today and still need to make more mods. The biggest issue I had was the build up of ash in the SFB resulting in a lot of work to keep the temps up near the end of the process. I think I need to find a charcoal basket for the SFB so that I can empty the ash while cooking. All in all, it seems like a good unit for $139.

Anyways, I have some questions about the unit but I will post to the appropriate forum. Glad to be here! 

(Oh, obligatory smoked meat photo from today)


----------



## cowgirl (May 17, 2008)

Welcome from another Okie! Your Qview looks great!


----------



## erain (May 17, 2008)

welcome to smf, that a pretty good qview for a roll call!!!!! u gona fit rite in here.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 17, 2008)

Glad you're here, looking forward to seeing more of that yummy q-vue!!


----------



## white cloud (May 17, 2008)

good lookin smoke and welcome!


----------



## kookie (May 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard..............Good looking grub..................For the charcoal basket there is a post today about a basket that you can get from Lowes that works good......I am going to get one tomorrow I think for my Char-griller grillin pro with sfb........................


----------



## glued2it (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!
Be sure to use a lump charcoal instead briquettes. That will reduce some of the ash build up.
 You can find "Ozark oak" at any Warehouse market.
You can also take your firegrate and turn it side ways in the firebox.
 It will sit higher and allow for ash build up and increased airflow.


----------



## creative rock (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum GPSOkie... thanks for the q:view.... Now I BE hungry!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Lots of great information here, and talented smokers willing to share their craft.... ENJOY the new smoker!
Happy trails,
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## flyin'illini (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.   Q-view in the roll call intro is impressive.


----------



## kratzx4 (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Ask all the questions you want. The good folks here are just itching to help you.


----------



## gpsokie (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!! I appreciate the tips. I will check out the basket at Lowes and the idea of turning the grate sideways.

I also appreciate the tip on the lump charcoal. I think this may have been my mistake. I was using Kingsford (and a lot of it).


----------



## glued2it (May 18, 2008)

You'll be a lot happier with the lump.

Here's a link to some lump info.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm 
The Ozark Oak is the highest rated of all the lumps.
Warehouse market has it for 3.99-4.19 for a 10lb bag.

Jack wills has it also, but those are the only places I've found it in the Tulsa area.
Royal Oak is good too if you run across it.


----------



## gpsokie (May 18, 2008)

Great! I have a Warehouse Market just down the street from work so I will grab some tomorrow. Thanks for the link. Looks like a great resource!


----------



## rwc565 (May 19, 2008)

have you thought about using wood instead of charcoal? Hickory is abundant in the Tulsa/Sand Springs area. Pecan is also fairly easy to get in the area.


----------



## gpsokie (May 19, 2008)

Sure! This is my first, larger smoker so I am open to all ideas. All I know for sure is that briquettes were a challenge. Is wood a better solution than lump charcoal? I'm willing to try either or both.


----------



## rwc565 (May 20, 2008)

I use lump as a starter for my wood.  I will get a hot bed of coals and then I put my wood on top of that.  Let the wood get started and the temps in the smoker stabilized before putting food in the smoker.

 You should be able to get hickory fairly easy in this neck of the woods. With remains of the ice storm still visible, people are giving away oakjust to get it out of their yard, which as you know in the most common tree in the area.  Oak also makes good smoker wood.  I also found some apple and pecan trees that needed trimming after the storm. So I now have a large supply and variety of wood.   All you have to do is look around for limbs setting by the curb.


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 1, 2008)

Another Geocaher likes to Eat....


----------



## jbchoice1 (Aug 1, 2008)

welcome and what a way to start out.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome, near Tulsa here also...many in the area   welcome


----------



## aussiemick (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to smf. I have notied quite afew okies have joined in the past month.

Mick


----------



## butcher bbq (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome, I'm just down the toll road from you.


----------



## smokin_momma (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi from Oklahoma! I just got my first smoker ever its a charbroil electric (H2O) I am a little scared of it. Its not something I have tried before but I am going to try it. I bought it used because I didnt want to invest alot of money and not be able to figure it out.

I have a question or two for the pros on here.

have you ever used a cast iron skillet (without handle) to put the wood in?
Does anyone use lava rocks in the bottom of the smoker ?
 this is two suggestions from a family member and I was just curious if anyone else did those things.


----------



## doctor phreak (Aug 6, 2008)

gps welcome to the smf family..from another okie


----------



## doctor phreak (Aug 6, 2008)

smokin mama i would use the cast iron pot for wood chips ....lava rocks don't know never used except the one in my grill...and i took those out..so i would say no...my .02


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 6, 2008)

smokin mama, I'd absolutely use the cast iron with the electric, and here's why...the cast iron'll hold heat, and help keep the temperature in the chamber stable between the 'on/off' of the electric thermostat (if the element's anything like an electric stove, it'll heat up to temp, then shut off, then come back on, and it doesnt' keep the temperature 'quite' constant. setting an electric oven at 350 means you're going to get temperatures between about 325-375) The cast iron'll help smooth that out a bit, and help keep your smoke production constant/consistant


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, sorry for the late greeting. You'll enjoy the freindly folks here, and the great tips too!


----------

